# Having Trouble Sleeping More Than 5 Hours A Night?



## Skyking (Jun 15, 2017)

So, anybody else having trouble sleeping more than 5 hours a night? I'm in good health, I've no worries, no chronic pain, work hard outside daily, don't nap either. So what gives and what should I do? I'm starting to drag butt. I do usually have a cup of coffee at 6 pm and that and male prostate makes me get up once a night. What are your stories/solutions?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 15, 2017)

Try taking some magnesium ,it works for me ..some medications like BP med's can also effect to way you sleep

I don't drink coffee  after lunch time as I have proved it effected my sleeping ,I useally stick to 2 coffee's in the morning and they are decaf ...and my BP has been better / lower since swapping to decaf ..it was always 140+ in the afternoon ..now it's around the mid to high 120's......Im an Aussie so, I'm taking my machine readings ..


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 15, 2017)

Skyking,

I would ditch the 6 PM coffee.   Yeah, I have to "go" at least once(more like 2 or 3) times a night. 
 Alcohol can mess up your sleep.,
 Stay hydrated.
 Magnesium has numerous health benefits.

You could try Melatonin supplements, they helped me in the past.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

This is your secret.

*I've no worries,


*


----------



## Skyking (Jun 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> This is your secret.
> 
> *I've no worries, *


 Well you've got me laughing and I don't know why. What did you mean?


----------



## Skyking (Jun 16, 2017)

One thing I didn't make clear. I fall asleep just fine, but after I get up once for the Bathroom at 2am I'm awake again at 5am after 5 total hours in bed my mind is active again... So I'll switch to decaf and take magnesium and we'll see.  When I flew Intl flights I tried melatonin with no effect. But who knows if the magnesium doesn't work, maybe melatonin again or over the counter sleeping pills.


----------



## Trade (Jun 17, 2017)

Skyking said:


> So, anybody else having trouble sleeping more than 5 hours a night? I'm in good health, I've no worries, no chronic pain, work hard outside daily, don't nap either. So what gives and what should I do? I'm starting to drag butt. I do usually have a cup of coffee at 6 pm and that and male prostate makes me get up once a night. What are your stories/solutions?



Most of that applies to me too. Except that I do occasionally take a nap during the day when I start to "drag butt" as you put it. I just figure I'm into the "Old Man" sleeping pattern. It is quite a contrast from when I was a kid however. Back in the day I could bag some serious Z's. I remember one time when I was about 13 or so and there was a football game coming on the next day that I wanted to watch at something like one o'çlock. There was no school that day, so I didn't bother to set the alarm. When I got up the next afternoon it was almost five o'çlock and the game was over.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2017)

I have trouble sleeping through the night also.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2017)

When you get up for a bathroom break and know you won't be able to fall asleep again, you can take a low dose sublingual melatonin, let it melt under your tongue and you should be relaxed enough to continue to get a full night's sleep.  Doing this more than once a night is not harmful, sometimes I take one before bed and occasionally will take another in the middle of the night.  This seems to be a good quality brand, been using it for years.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 17, 2017)

I'd recommend you buy a good name brand magnesium sky king ,I take a one a day, time release formula 100% Australian owned / brand 
Id agree with T Thomas drop,the 6 Pm coffee as well ...I have had a coffee ( decaf ) while out at functions at about 8 pm and I rarely sleep more than 3-4 hours after consuming coffee ...I don't touch it at all now after lunch and I can sleep for 9 hours 
Its cold here in Australia so I have a milo after our evening meal,in summer I'm just as happy with a big glass of soda water with a little cordial added in the evening


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 17, 2017)

Skyking said:


> Well you've got me laughing and I don't know why. What did you mean?



My father in law told me a long time ago.  People that have trouble sleeping have worries or a guilty conscience or both.

If you have no worries you should sleep like a baby.  I believe that.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 18, 2017)

My husband has difficulty sleeping and it's really taking a toll on the quality of his life.   He went through the cpap crap with 2 different appliances which didn't help.  Personally, I think he's wound up tighter than a church mouse and needs to relax about life.  I've suggested he try a sleeping aid rx'd by his doc for a very short time and he acted like I told him to start shooting up heroin.


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 18, 2017)

I take the Melatonin most nights.  It is a rare night that I am not up 3, 4 or more times and I don't drink anything
after supper at which time I have a glass of skim milk.
My urologist has prescribed several medicines to slow down the bladder, but they are great at drying out my nasal
passages and my mouth but not the bladder, so I don't use them any more.
Must try the magnesium.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't take much more than the RDA for magnesium or you may end up with diarrhea.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 18, 2017)

up several times during the night, bathroom, cramps or just to much dain bread. however since i am not on a sheduule i can sleep late and most times i get 8hrs


----------



## Skyking (Jun 18, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> My husband has difficulty sleeping and it's really taking a toll on the quality of his life.   He went through the cpap crap with 2 different appliances which didn't help.  Personally, I think he's wound up tighter than a church mouse and needs to relax about life.  I've suggested he try a sleeping aid rx'd by his doc for a very short time and he acted like I told him to start shooting up heroin.


Except for the CPAP baloney (spare me the anecdotes from the gullibles out there) I'd think this was my wife... Yeah, we're wound up tight and we're getting even tighter everyday we don't get more than 6 hours sleep. So what's a guy to do, swallow a cup of Ambiens and then go to off to bizzaro world?  Nope, there's got to be a better way. Magnesium, melatonin, thirty minutes in a confessional with priest are all first choices before serious drugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2017)

I put a drop or two of lavender oil on a tissue or cotton ball and put it in my pillow case, it seems to help with relaxation and sleep.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/218-Benefits-of-Lavender?highlight=insomnia

Also use Magnesium Citrate daily, NOW brand, with no negative side effects, known to relax muscles as already mentioned here.  I agree with you Sky King, there's lots to try, even use combinations to relax for sleep, much safer than prescription drugs for sure.

Epsom salts bath is magnesium too, will help relax if you can get into baths now and then.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2017)

I sleep around 3-4 hours  wake up, stay up for a little while and then sleep again for 3-4 hours again.  My doctor said its quite common and not to worry about it.  One thing that does help is a little Baileys over 2 ice cubes but I forget about it most of the time.   And I do mean about a jigger or 2 and no more over ice.  Many years ago my sister and I would have a drink called Russian Queludes (sic) before bed when I visited her and we would sleep all night long.  But that was many lifetimes ago and you only wanted one as  it was enough to put you to sleep.


----------

